# Where can I buy 20700 Battery Wraps with Insulators?



## Johan Marais (10/9/18)

Hi Guys please help, I spilled some e-Liquid on 2 brand new 20700 batteries and the insulators on top got damaged (Wet wrinkled) look. The sleeves itself have dark spots as liquid entered between he sleeve and the batteries. So I am struggling to find anyone that can sell me both, even if its plain color its fine. Any links to order them online will be appreciated


----------



## Andre (10/9/18)

Wraps and insulators, @Johan Marais. The insulators are for 18650s, but they should work.


----------

